# Dallas Mavericks vs Los Angeles Lakers (March 10th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (39-20) vs Los Angeles Lakers (30-29)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>
I think the Lakers match up fairly well with the Mavericks, they have Odom who is always a hassle with Dirk. This is where Dirk's D problems are exposed, in the previous matchup Odom just continuously blew by Dirk. I want to see Dirk overplay Odom on the left, thus forcing him to go right (Odom is a LH). Hopefully Finley will be able to contain the young athletic Caron Butler, the game could come down to it. One last thing, our bigman can't let Mihm score early on, when centers score early, they go on a chain reaction and start playing really well all game 

Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Medvedenko | Vujacic | Walton | Grant
After coming of a 32 point game, Marquis Daniels will (hopefully) continue his great form. He proves to be a very handy 2nd or 3rd option, to take the pressure of anyone else. Last game, Luke Walton was pretty good, we need to control him from providing to be a nuisance on the bench

Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
Damnit, Kobe again! Last time we played, Kobe demolished us for 40 points. He won the game for them last time, whether it be shots of the top of the backboard or acrobatic layups. Missing Damp will really hurt us (again) as we have no intimidator (sorry Shawn) in the paint to challenge Kobe*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 118 Los Angeles Lakers 104
Dallas Mavericks 103 Los Angeles Lakers 108 
1-1

Theos Prediction: *Dallas 111 Lakers 104*


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Dirk, should be back for this game which is really essential for us at the moment, we can't continue to ride the bench, we used a lot of the potential I think against the Raptors. Fin is still questionable but is a possibility, while Stack has reinjured his groin strain and is out indefinately. But i really wish Damp would come back, he sets the tone for our defence.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Lakers: 98
Dallas: 116

Dirk's back, Fin's back, and payback is a .


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

With Dirk and Finley back, Dallas should be able to handle these guys.

Prediction:

Mavs 110
Lakers 96


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, I really count in a win here cause losing another one after those 2-3 defeats in a row would be horrible indeed.

Having Dirk back is a relieve for everyone, however, we need a team effort here!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think everyone will play well especially after them beating us the last time. I think we will beat them.I say 119-99 Mavs.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Mavs 106
LAL 95

Dirk is back mother fr


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk is back, Fin is back and A.J. is coaching.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooops forgot to add what I think the score will be. Mavs win 106-97.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

Season series: Series tied, 1-1 (Lakers lead 83-22 all-time)
Key matchup

Kobe Bryant vs. Josh Howard: The rematch can't go much worse for Howard than the meeting last week, when Bryant had 40 points, eight rebounds and six assists. Bryant has poured 37 and 41 in two games since, the Lakers splitting with Indiana and the Clippers. Howard needs help. Nobody stops Bryant. But he'll be the first line of defense. He also needs to be aggressive on the offensive end, where Bryant takes chances and gets a lot of steals but is often vulnerable.
Inside the Lakers

Long road ahead: They are starting a brutal stretch in which eight of their next nine games are on the road, including five in a row after tonight. This run will determine whether they are still in playoff contention going into April. Most of the trip meanders through the Eastern Conference, including a visit to Shaquille O'Neal and Miami.

Briefly: They rely on the 3-point shot as much as any team in the league. They have launched 1,267 of them, 334 more than the Mavericks ... Defense is not their forte. They have given up 103 points or more in six of the last seven games.

Inside the Mavericks

Tough back-to-back: Tonight's game won't end until after 11 p.m., thanks to TNT's late start time. That means the Mavericks won't be airborne until well after midnight and won't reach their hotel in Milwaukee until between 3 and 4 a.m. Friday. Game time Friday night is 7:30 p.m.

Briefly: They already have as many losses in March, three, as they had in all of February ... It stands to reason, but the Mavericks are 14-0 when shooting 50 percent or higher and 29-3 when hitting 45 percent or better. They are 10-17 when hitting under 45 percent.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Alright I will predict a score. I hate doing this but lets go with:

102-91 Mavs

With Avery coaching the score is usually lower than when Nellie is coaching.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Avery is coaching...that means we're going to rely more on defense...should be fun.

101-95


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I can't see my Lakers taking two in a row on you guys. I'm hoping for a positive effort though.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Someone tell me why dirk isnt getting much shots?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Because he never does, guys are thinking they can do it themselves. Like I always say, he needs the ball *at least* every other possession. If we're not fastbreaking, the ball needs to go through his hands at least once during a possession. That's still not happening. He needs to become more assertive himself, and his teammates need to learn how to play as a TEAM.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nice game by the lakers....but dirk got fouled on that last play...poor guy


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Alright this must be said. THE OFFENSE MUST GO THROUGH DIRK AND TERRY MORE.

Everytime we run a fastbreak somebody else takes the shot. Daniels needs to learn to use his team more and not take every shot that he thinks he can make. We need to be smarter on both ends of the court. Rebounding was alot better though. I wonder if Harris injured because he would have been great in this game. Because Armstrong was a liability. As soon as we had that lead and he came in the game I knew the Lakers would make a comeback.

Oh and please do not start Bradley. If Damp is out start Hendu. Because he is so frustrating to watch I can't for the life of me understand how you can give this guy such a big contract.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Once again, we lose to who we should be beating (handily). I guess it's time to stop saying should, because we've proven time and again that we can't come up with a good effort unless our backs are against the wall anyway. We just plain laid an egg. Doug Collins was spot on when he was talking about how the final stretch was a time we miss Steve Nash. We don't have a true floor general. We have the talent, *we just need that killer instinct.* We start to wilt and play like decapitated chickens down the stretch, and we don't have a person who's going to get the team levelheaded. I now realize our biggest weakness: the lack of a floor general. I think we need to go after a veteran this summer, dangling Terry's contract with more. But that's too far down the road. For this season, I really don't know what to make of us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm just glad Dirk was cold tonight. We're lucky that we happened to get the Mavs before some of your guys could get back into rythem. I think Dallas will make some serious noise in the playoffs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirk and Fin struggled in return, but we played better defense under AJ. Once agin, Kobe vs Dirk, Kobe gets the calls and Dirk dosen't. It sometimes boggles my mind.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

There is something just weird and uneasy when I watch this team, and not just in the 4th, its through the whole game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

same here and the reason why. because they really don't know what they want to do. it looks like we are going back to the team that has no identity again.

I long for the day Dampier gets back so we can see less and less and LESS of Bradley. Leave him off the playoff roster if you have to. he is just horrible out there.

Where was D. Harris. He made one small mistake against New Orleans and has played little since. He was starting to gain confidence in everything both defensively and offensively and now i dont know if he still has it now.

Please play more of harris and less of armstrong. oh and i agree with everything _dre_ said.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Because he never does, guys are thinking they can do it themselves. Like I always say, he needs the ball *at least* every other possession. If we're not fastbreaking, the ball needs to go through his hands at least once during a possession. That's still not happening. He needs to become more assertive himself, and his teammates need to learn how to play as a TEAM.


Just because Dirk doesnt get passed the ball on a possession doesnt mean the players weren't working as a team!! There were several possessions I saw that Dirk never touched the ball and the team had good ball movement and got points!!! Plus its just one game and remember Stack and Damp are still out, along with Devin Harris tonight. We'll be alright!!! Its not like the Kings are gunna catch us!! :biggrin:


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gambino said:


> same here and the reason why. because they really don't know what they want to do. it looks like we are going back to the team that has no identity again.
> 
> I long for the day Dampier gets back so we can see less and less and LESS of Bradley. Leave him off the playoff roster if you have to. he is just horrible out there.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree with you more about Bradley!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more about Bradley!!!!!!!!!


Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!! Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!! Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!! Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!! Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!!

You can't say it too much. I have never seen any one Bradley's height that can not dunk the ball.

Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!! Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!! Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!! Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!! Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!!

P.S: Don't let Bradley touch the ball!!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

NastyN44 said:


> Just because Dirk doesnt get passed the ball on a possession doesnt mean the players weren't working as a team!! There were several possessions I saw that Dirk never touched the ball and the team had good ball movement and got points!!!
> *He's still the franchise player. It's one of those situations where you try a trick on the court, and if you make it, you're a genius, but if you miss, you're benched. The only reason you aren't mad at him not getting the ball is because the shots were made. That's a plus, but the fact remains that there are points in games where he gets phased out of the offense, and that should never happen.*
> 
> Plus its just one game and remember Stack and Damp are still out, along with Devin Harris tonight.
> ...


__


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm getting the idea that you don't want Bradley with the ball, am I right SMDre?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I'm getting the idea that you don't want Bradley with the ball, am I right SMDre?


Absolutely, it painful watching him handle the ball. If he is not taking his 13-15ft set shot, then he looks dazed and confused on what to do with the basketball. 

And don't get me started on the 4-5 pick and roll play when him and Dirk are in the game together.

I just ment to type Absolutely, but I don't like Bradley.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If the Los Angeles Lakers were a college team, they'd be on the bubble right now. Maybe that's why they seemed to have a sense of desperation to their play that was lacking for the Mavericks.

Kobe Bryant stung the Mavericks for the second time in a week, laying 36 points on them – 12 in the fourth quarter – as the Lakers overcame a 12-point deficit for a 100-95 victory Thursday night at American Airlines Center.

The Mavericks have lost five of seven, and even the return of Dirk Nowitzki and Michael Finley from injuries couldn't make them right.

"As of right now, it's a funk that we don't need to be in," said Josh Howard, who had 18 points and 10 rebounds but fouled out in 29 minutes. "We need to get out of it quick."

The Mavericks shot just 36.7 percent and were 8-of-27 (29.6 percent) in the fourth quarter, when they were outscored by nine.

"We couldn't drop it in the ocean," acting coach Avery Johnson said. "They were a desperate team and it showed. When we play [that way], we tend to play better."

Apparently, fighting for a playoff berth makes a team more desperate than fighting for a home-court advantage in the playoffs. The Lakers are trying to hold on to the final playoff spot in the Western Conference.

Nowitzki, who had 25 points, was blocked by Bryant with a minute to go. Bryant turned the play into a dunk on the other end and a 98-93 LA lead. The Mavericks got one chance to tie, but Nowitzki's 3-pointer with 10.9 left clanged off the rim.

Wasted was a terrific evening from Alan Henderson. "When we get 10 points and 17 rebounds from him, we think we're going to win the game," Johnson said.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

no Theo he's saying it wrong. It's Don't let Bradley Start!!! Don't let Bradley Start!!!!! Don't let Bradley Start!!!.

I'm tired of him on the floor just lollygaggin around like he should get the benefit of the doubt because he's tall. Grab the rebound, don't tip it. It wouldn't hurt to jump once in a while. and when you try to dunk. Jump as high as you can so you can make it not miss it. those were two huge points missed tonight....

He is frustrating to watch.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

If we can keep him off the floor all together then I will be that much happier. That is one of the reasons I like the KVH trade. It pushed Bradley farther onto that bench. Hopefully, AJ dosen't start him tonight.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

henderson seemed to have a very nice game. I can't wait until Damp gets back, the lack of center is killing us.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Bradley missing htat wide open dunk is forever engrained in my memory.

Not to mention being completely dominated by Mihm in the 1st quarter.. again.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Another sickening performance. I am getting tired of this crap. As far as I am concerned everyone on the team stunk last night except for Henderson who played great.

We were awful at the point guard last night. Why did Devin Harris not get into the game at all? Obviously it was not because the guys that were playing PG were doing anything good out there. They combined for a stellar 5-20. Yes that's right 25% shooting from our PG position. And they were mostly open shots. We are not talking about highly contested shots here.

Terry did have 6 assists and 3 steals so I will give him that much. But you have to knock down at least one important shot when your team really needs it.

This team sucks right now. Once again a team shoots over 45% against us. I have said how important Dampier is to the defense but even I did not think he was this important. So with Dampier out we are completely unable to defend?

If this team does not get it's head out of its own *** than we will probably end up as the 6th seed and a first round exit in the playoffs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

True about the point position. I don't think I have ever seen Jet miss that many wide open shots.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs need to get it together. We need them to be consistent. I cant stand seeing us lose games that are in are grasp or that we should have one. I was proud of Henderson, he play great. I cant say the same for the rest of the Mavs.


----------

